# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обновление конфигурации и платформы

## rock3079

Здравствуйте. Заранее извиняюсь за дилетантский вопрос. Необходимо обновить 1с 8.3 (3.0.43.123) до последней версии. Я так понял, что если я накачу крайний cfu файл на то, что есть, возможны проблемы, и что надо поэтапно нахлобучивать эти файлы. А где, собственно, найти эту этапность? И еще, платформу (репак) ставить можно без этапов, самую последнюю, да? Лицензию просить не будет?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Заранее извиняюсь за дилетантский вопрос. Необходимо обновить 1с 8.3 (3.0.43.123) до последней версии. Я так понял, что если я накачу крайний cfu файл на то, что есть, возможны проблемы, и что надо поэтапно нахлобучивать эти файлы. А где, собственно, найти эту этапность? И еще, платформу (репак) ставить можно без этапов, самую последнюю, да? Лицензию просить не будет?


Цепочку релизов можно определить, например, так:
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/199619/
Платформа всегда ставится в отдельный каталог, а не поверх старой, Версия REPACK не требует лицензии.

----------

rock3079 (07.02.2017)

----------


## Online_Z

> ...платформу (репак) ставить можно без этапов, самую последнюю, да? Лицензию просить не будет?


да, платформу можно ставить сразу, но только самую последнюю -8.3.9 -  я бы пока не советовал

----------

rock3079 (07.02.2017)

----------


## rock3079

Спасибо за ответы.  У меня ещё такой вопрос, а что если накатить сразу последнюю конфигурацию, чем это чревато? Я так понимаю, что предыдущий раз люди по вызову так и делали, и ничего вроде не случилось.

----------


## Online_Z

> Спасибо за ответы.  У меня ещё такой вопрос, а что если накатить сразу последнюю конфигурацию, чем это чревато? Я так понимаю, что предыдущий раз люди по вызову так и делали, и ничего вроде не случилось.


чревато глюками, косяками и частичной потерей данных... раз на раз не приходится
надо анализировать список изменений для каждого случая индивидуально
если сами разобраться и проанализировать изменения не можете, то советую обновляться последовательно в соответствии с регламентом

----------

rock3079 (07.02.2017)

----------


## avm3110

> только самую последнюю -8.3.9 -  я бы пока не советовал


Хм-м-м.. не понятна суть такого совета.
8.3.9 уже "обкаталась" после своего выхода в продуктив уже в течении 9 месяцев, прошло уже более 3-х апов релиза. Особых глюков не наблюдаю. единственной неожиданностью для юзеров оказалась доп. защита безопасности при запуске внешних обработок.

----------


## avm3110

> У меня ещё такой вопрос, а что если накатить сразу последнюю конфигурацию, чем это чревато? Я так понимаю, что предыдущий раз люди по вызову так и делали, и ничего вроде не случилось.


Это в принципе элемент русской рулетки.
Если предыдущие апы шли по "мелкой нарастающей" (функционал только развивался и добавлялся), то особых проблем не будет.
А вот если после выпуска в продуктив были "откаты" по функционалу, а затем обратно "накаты", то тут прыгая через релизы можно очень сильно "просесть" по метаданным.

короче.. в 98% случаях подобный изврат проходит успешно, но хотелось бы вам оказаться в тех 2%, которые лишь подтвердят правило - "Без крайней необходимости такого не делать"?

----------


## Online_Z

> 8.3.9 уже "обкаталась"...


там еще глюк на глюке

----------


## zdw

Ребята подскажите что происходит, с 8.2 все нормально, но скачал 8.3.9.2033 windows64, что то установилось, но самой программы нет, только сервер и администрирование сервера. Где находится теперь сама программа?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребята подскажите что происходит, с 8.2 все нормально, но скачал 8.3.9.2033 windows64, что то установилось, но самой программы нет, только сервер и администрирование сервера. Где находится теперь сама программа?


Подробнее, что скачали  и как устанавливали

----------


## zdw

Скачал файл с файлообменника 8.3.9.2033 windows.rar при установке ни чего не сказала что устанавливалось. Дрвеб неругался. В итоге получилась группа программ:
1C Предприятие 8 (x86-64)
      ReadMe - Дополнительная информация
      Дополнительно
            Администрирование серверов 1С Предприятия
            Удаление драйвера защиты
            Установка драйвера защиты
            8.3.9.2033
                     Запуск сервера 1С Предприятия (x86-64) (8.3.9.2033)
                     Регистрация утилиты администрирования серверов (8.3.9.2033)

Сейчас качаю еще файл 8.3.9.2170_windows64full.rar может там что другое.
Благодарен всем за ответы.




> Подробнее, что скачали  и как устанавливали

----------


## Online_Z

> Ребята подскажите что происходит, с 8.2 все нормально, но скачал 8.3.9.2033 windows64, что то установилось, но самой программы нет, только сервер и администрирование сервера. Где находится теперь сама программа?


вы работать хотите или поэкспериментировать?
если работать, то х64 версию ставить пока рано

----------


## avm3110

> если работать, то х64 версию ставить пока рано


Если речь идет про х64 сервер, то он уже давно отлажен и нормально работает
если же речь идет про х64 клиента, то да, он вышел из беты недавно, но лично я в работе пока к нему нареканий не имею

----------

